# Nigerian Buck with Fleece???



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

I just got a nigerian buck and two does to add to my diary herd. The buck is 2yrs old and has very long straight hair, really shaggy but where his hair parts down his back you can see he has an undercoat that looks like fleece. Is this typical of nigerian bucks, this is the first buck ive owned. :shrug:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Nigerian doe has a fleecy undercoat... When she sheds in springtime she leaves fuzz everywhere!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's winter undercoat "fluff." Not uncommon. Some goats get this, some don't.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

He is the first one of my 20+ who have it lol. I have Saanen, Alpine, Nigerian, Boer, Nubian, LaMancha but no one is as shaggy as this new buck...i think he is gonna be re-named chubacha however it is spelled.

Thanks for letting me know he doesnt have some kind of defect or health problem!!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

In my experience, Nigies get this more often than other breeds...but yes, it's normal. I had one with such a thick coat that 1 foot long industrial cow clippers couldn't cut her fur!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok so i'm back with a new question.

This is mainly for people who know anything about Silky Fainting goats.

The same buck i was talking about before is near perfect to the standard there are only 2 things on him that might be undesired.

He has that underfleece, which might shed out in spring.
He has not gotten a bath yet because it was to cold when i got him so i dont know how the luster on his coat is.

Everything else is spot on as far as i know(need to look at him some more for fine details)
He has bangs, muffs, neck tapering into chest, hair to about an inch or so from the floor. Terrier ears etc.

So my question is this, would the under fleece or non-lusterous coat DQ me from registering him as foundation stock for MSFGA?

The only other thing on him i dont like beside his buck smell is whoever dehorned him went a little over board, he is almost 2 years old and has no hair growing over his horn scars.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I have some Nubians that get that fuzzy, greyish white hair in the winter, and shed it out completely in the summer. If you rub their coat the wrong way, they look like they have a combo of belly button lint and dust bunnies under their longer, normal looking hairs.

I have a pair of Nubian twin does, one with the fuzzy undercoat, and one without. She won't have it come summer. I am going to guess it is just a winter thing, not a year round thing. Her butt was a booger to trim here a week ago, in prep for kidding, due to the thickness of her coat.

On the non-lustrous coat issue - have you seen him during the summer? A lot of our animals are looking fairly ragged right now, due to thick winter coats and all things winter. They look sleek and trim come summer, as they have shed out that winter coat. If his coat is not shiny the rest of the year, is he possibly deficient in some mineral? can you add pics of him to this thread?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

Cactus_Acres said:


> I have some Nubians that get that fuzzy, greyish white hair in the winter, and shed it out completely in the summer. If you rub their coat the wrong way, they look like they have a combo of belly button lint and dust bunnies under their longer, normal looking hairs.
> 
> I have a pair of Nubian twin does, one with the fuzzy undercoat, and one without. She won't have it come summer. I am going to guess it is just a winter thing, not a year round thing. Her butt was a booger to trim here a week ago, in prep for kidding, due to the thickness of her coat.
> 
> On the non-lustrous coat issue - have you seen him during the summer? A lot of our animals are looking fairly ragged right now, due to thick winter coats and all things winter. They look sleek and trim come summer, as they have shed out that winter coat. If his coat is not shiny the rest of the year, is he possibly deficient in some mineral? can you add pics of him to this thread?


i was thinking it was a winter thing too. i have never seen him during the summer to know how his coat will look in summer. i was looking at him extra hard last night, now this is gonna sound bad but i have 25+ goats i own and 7 goats someone else owns living with mine....so i dont really check out my bucks daily up close. Anyhow i noticed from all his breeding or rubbing maybe he has rubbed off most of his skirt and the longer hair on his hind legs. i will get a pic, you can obviously tell from his head/neck/chest how much and how long his skirt hair should be and how thick. Right now his neck/chest hair hangs down past his knees. Rather sadly he has so much hair on his head between bangs and muffs i am not entirely sure what color his eyes are. :crazy:


----------

